# معجم عربي  للمرادفات / أصول الكلمات



## yields

أهلا، 
أبحث عن معجم عربي  للمرادفات. هل من مساعدة ؟ و أيضا عن كتب , دراسات أو معاجم حول أصول الكلمات أو الجذور المشتركة بين اللغات السامية. 
شكرا ! 
 (Etymology)
​


----------



## Abu Talha

ذُكر في هذه المشاركة معجمان قد يكون منهما ما تبحث عنه، وأنقل معلوماتهما هنا للفائدة:
1. السراج الوجيز: معجم للمترادفات والعبارات الاصطلاحية والأضداد العربية لِـــوجدي رزق غالي
2. كنز اللغة العربية: موسوعة في المترادفات والأضداد والتعابر للدكتور حنا غالب


----------



## yields

شكرا جزيلا !
أرجو أن أجدهم في المكتبات لاحقا.


----------

